# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Newzoids

## alan45

Welcome to the world of Newzoids, a topical puppet animation sketch show poking fun at pop stars, politicians, sports faces and TV favourites, and depicting our most talked about famous faces in a way they have never been seen before. 

Imagine a world where David Cameron and Nick Clegg battle it out on Jeremy Kyle, where Ed Miliband joins Ant and Dec on Iâm A Catastropheâ¦Get Me Out Of Here, and where Professor Brian Cox finds an extraordinary new planet in the solar system â Kim Kardashianâs backside.

The six part series features a combination of high-energy puppetering, snappy writing and pinpoint accurate impressions, sending up the weekâs news events using a cast of outrageous and off the wall characters based on some of the worldâs most prolific celebrities.  

Featuring the voices of impressionists including Jon Culshaw and Debra Stephenson, Newzoidsâ groundbreaking mixture of low-tech traditional puppetry and state of the art animation puts a satirical and surreal spin on the stories and celebrities we read about every day. 

In the world of Newzoids, anything can happen and no one in the public eye is safe from the Newzoids treatment. Amongst the roster of famous (and infamous) faces on the Newzoids roll call are Ant and Dec, Wayne Rooney, Beyonce, Harry Styles, Prince Harry, David Cameron, Ed Miliband, Nick Clegg, Barack Obama, Russell Brand and Simon Cowell.

The writing team consists of a blend of established and up-and-coming talent including Pete Sinclair, Sarah Morgan, Madeleine Brettingham, Gabby Hutchinson Crouch, Colin Swash, Annabel Port, Dan Gaster, Carey Marx, Tom Neenan, Jason Hazeley and Joel Morris.

Elaine Bedell, Director of Entertainment and Comedy for ITV, said âITV has a rich history of playing popular satirical comedy in peaktime on its main channel, and it seemed a good time to revive it this year.  We are pleased to be adding to our growing comedy portfolio with this funny and biting look at the world of politics and celebrity.â

Newzoids is a co-production for ITV between Citrus Television and Factory. The Series was commissioned by Director of Entertainment and Comedy for ITV, Elaine Bedell, and Claire Zolkwer, Commissioning Editor, Comedy Entertainment, ITV. 

About Citrus

Citrus Television is run by Giles Pilbrow (Have I Got News for You, 2DTV, Spitting Image), Caroline Norris (Dead Ringers, Armstrong and Miller, Raised by Wolves) and Dominic Brigstocke (Alan Partridge, Smack the Pony, Green Wing).

Citrus Television co-produced five series of the multi award-winning Horrible Histories, and three series of the Bafta-nominated Gory Games. Recently Citrus made a Bafta-nominated sketch show about sport and health called Fit for CBBC and two series of Donât Sit in the Front Row, an improvised comedy show for SKY 1 with Jack Dee.

Horrible Histories is the first children's programme to win a British Comedy Award and the first programme to win four successive BAFTAs.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This sounds different, so I'm looking forward to it. Debra Stephenson is also really talented and funny.

----------

